# Geekvape Zeus X RTA advice needed



## Dhesan23 (19/4/19)

Hello all 

I not sure where to post this topic but I need some advice on making a new purchase.

I want to purchase the Zeus X RTA today because many shops are having these on special for the Easter weekend but I'm concerned about the issue with the Matte Black colour and the deck flooding.

I want to know if any other members who have a Matte Black version of the Zeus X and has had issues with it flooding and if it is an easy fix.


----------



## zadiac (19/4/19)

I have. It's a kak rta. Waste of money. I've been building and wicking RTA's for 4 years now and I can't get this thing to stop flooding. It's kak. I threw it away.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Grand Guru (19/4/19)

The colour has nothing to do in here bud.


zadiac said:


> I have. It's a kak rta. Waste of money. I've been building and wicking RTA's for 4 years now and I can't get this thing to stop flooding. It's kak. I threw it away.


I totally agree on the fact that it's a waste of money but for different reasons. It's the loud and the amount of air you get through that thing is insane! The flavour is mehh in that tropical storm... the flooding issue you can address it by putting a big coil and so enough cotton to block the juice channels... mine flooded only the first time and for a couple of seconds the time my wick saturated with juice and blocked those channels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> The colour has nothing to do in here bud.
> 
> I totally agree on the fact that it's a waste of money but for different reasons. It's the loud and the amount of air you get through that thing is insane! The flavour is mehh in that tropical storm... the flooding issue you can address it by putting a big coil and so enough cotton to block the juice channels... mine flooded only the first time and for a couple of seconds the time my wick saturated with juice and blocked those channels.



Exactly what I did and still floods. Like I said, I've been building and wicking RTA's for 4 years. This thing is hopeless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (19/4/19)

I'm actually really enjoying mine. No flooding after the first build. Wicking is easier than the older Zeus Dual in my opinion. It's a thirsty RTA though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Crazyj (19/4/19)

I'm really not sure why some people are hating this rta.I got mine from a group member and I honestly did not know what to expect.
First things first.I owned a dead rabbit rta and I absolutely loved it.especially in single coil setup.
The zeus x does not perform well with a single coil.this is a downside for me though.
Then I installed a new set of quad core aliens.then magic happened.I think I can rate it a bit better than the dead rabbit on duel coil setup.this rta wants monster coils!!!
Not a drop of leaking since day one.
I think people who are use to rda's and bottom airflow rta's is where the problem comes in.the "turbulence " caused by the top airflow setup maybe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/4/19)

I love my Zeus X. I was not a fan of the original Zeus single or dual but the X is one of my favourite dual coil RTAs at the moment and I am running it alongside my Reload, Tauren Beast and Shado and it keeps up. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (19/4/19)

I'm back on my Zeus Dual and really don't know why I bought the X. The Dual is better for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Now I need to pick some brains, have a hatchling that I’m getting of China mall juices that just bought a ZeusX, but he’s not getting full flavour, was meh to me when I tried it as well. His friend however gets great flavour, he’s coming with in two weeks so I’ll try his then. 

He has normal fused Clapton’s, friend has aliens. Please advise those that get great flavour what you are doing differently to get great flavour, is it Coils, wattage, wicking etc. He works for small salary as a appy on network installations (draadtrekker) so no money to replace in the short to medium term. 

Hoping a coil change or wicking secret will remedy the situation. Thanks in advance for the assistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/4/19)

I am running some fused claptons. Coils raised slightly and pushed to the edge of the deck instead of the middle. Wicked with just enough cotton to fill the entire wick port and to just about peak out under the juice ring. 

Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (21/4/19)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I am running some fused claptons. Coils raised slightly and pushed to the edge of the deck instead of the middle. Wicked with just enough cotton to fill the entire wick port and to just about peak out under the juice ring.
> 
> Sent from my Asmodus Lustro LTE Version


Agreed. You have to really thin out the wick tails.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crazyj (21/4/19)

Quad core aliens.amazing flavor.together with a good wick.happy for days

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

Crazyj said:


> Quad core aliens.amazing flavor.together with a good wick.happy for days


Haven’t seen those around, can you share where you got them from please. Look so good I might try one in my Zeus single as well.


----------



## Crazyj (21/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Haven’t seen those around, can you share where you got them from please. Look so good I might try one in my Zeus single as well.



@Room Fogger kairos is a range done by cloud faction.I was lucky enough to win these in a comp on Facebook. I looked around and they pretty well priced too for what you get.where are you situated then I can try and see where you can get them


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

Crazyj said:


> @Room Fogger kairos is a range done by cloud faction.I was lucky enough to win these in a comp on Facebook. I looked around and they pretty well priced too for what you get.where are you situated then I can try and see where you can get them


Thanks for the effort, appreciate it, I’m in Krugersdorp on the west Rand.


----------



## Crazyj (22/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Thanks for the effort, appreciate it, I’m in Krugersdorp on the west Rand.


Good morning @Room Fogger.
At the moment no shop in the area stocks them.she says the vape guru will order in the next 2 weeks.they gave me a number to contact them if you want to order from them.her name is leigh Abrahams-0721006297

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/4/19)

Crazyj said:


> Good morning @Room Fogger.
> At the moment no shop in the area stocks them.she says the vape guru will order in the next 2 weeks.they gave me a number to contact them if you want to order from them.her name is leigh Abrahams-0721006297


Thanks for the effort, it’s really appreciated. I will give Leigh a call .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## delon (4/5/19)

Dhesan23 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I not sure where to post this topic but I need some advice on making a new purchase.
> 
> ...


----------



## delon (4/5/19)

The only way to flood a top airflow is to underwick the coils or leaving it on its side for a long period of time. Irrespective of the paint colour,it's impossible to have that effect on a tank unless there are obvious machining defects noticeable on the tank itself.


----------



## delon (4/5/19)

The be


Room Fogger said:


> Now I need to pick some brains, have a hatchling that I’m getting of China mall juices that just bought a ZeusX, but he’s not getting full flavour, was meh to me when I tried it as well. His friend however gets great flavour, he’s coming with in two weeks so I’ll try his then.
> 
> He has normal fused Clapton’s, friend has aliens. Please advise those that get great flavour what you are doing differently to get great flavour, is it Coils, wattage, wicking etc. He works for small salary as a appy on network installations (draadtrekker) so no money to replace in the short to medium term.
> 
> Hoping a coil change or wicking secret will remedy the situation. Thanks in advance for the assistance.


St coils for any rta are fused claptons, usually tri core claptons to push max flavour and wicking must be spot on, watch some YouTube reveiws to accomplish this Mike's Vapes or Jai Haze have the best advise on YOUTUBE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (5/5/19)

zadiac said:


> I have. It's a kak rta. Waste of money. I've been building and wicking RTA's for 4 years now and I can't get this thing to stop flooding. It's kak. I threw it away.


@zadiac i would have bought it from you I don’t think throwing away vape gear is cool however some things aren’t for everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (5/5/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> @zadiac i would have bought it from you I don’t think throwing away vape gear is cool however some things aren’t for everyone



When I said threw it away, I mean in the vape bin. It's a bin that I throw vape stuff in that I'll never use again. They eventually will go to PIF. I don't sell stuff, as sending it via courier is too much of a schlep for me, unless the buyer sends the courier to me at a very specific time to pick it up. 
I have to drive more than 50km to the nearest courier and I don't send via post office, no matter what.
But, at the end of the day, if something is my property that I paid for, throwing it away as in trash, is still my choice and my right. Maybe it's not cool according to you, but if I don't like vape gear and want to throw it away in the trash, then I do, and don't feel anything about it.


----------



## delon (19/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now I need to pick some brains, have a hatchling that I’m getting of China mall juices that just bought a ZeusX, but he’s not getting full flavour, was meh to me when I tried it as well. His friend however gets great flavour, he’s coming with in two weeks so I’ll try his then.
> 
> He has normal fused Clapton’s, friend has aliens. Please advise those that get great flavour what you are doing differently to get great flavour, is it Coils, wattage, wicking etc. He works for small salary as a appy on network installations (draadtrekker) so no money to replace in the short to medium term.
> 
> Hoping a coil change or wicking secret will remedy the situation. Thanks in advance for the assistance.


I use tri fused claptons in mine, amazing flavour too..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David.Fisher (19/5/19)

I have had my Zeus X for 2 months now and have got my wicking technique perfect. I have not had one day where I've had flooding, leaks or dry hits. The flavour is amazing and the cloud production is great. 

I have watched many witching techniques and helped out quite a few people by just sharing the below link 

This guys is a bit over the top, but his method works.Please try it before you give up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David.Fisher (19/5/19)

David.Fisher said:


> I have had my Zeus X for 2 months now and have got my wicking technique perfect. I have not had one day where I've had flooding, leaks or dry hits. The flavour is amazing and the cloud production is great.
> 
> I have watched many witching techniques and helped out quite a few people by just sharing the below link
> 
> This guys is a bit over the top, but his method works.Please try it before you give up.



I'm currently using my own rolled fused claptons btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David.Fisher (19/5/19)

zadiac said:


> When I said threw it away, I mean in the vape bin. It's a bin that I throw vape stuff in that I'll never use again. They eventually will go to PIF. I don't sell stuff, as sending it via courier is too much of a schlep for me, unless the buyer sends the courier to me at a very specific time to pick it up.
> I have to drive more than 50km to the nearest courier and I don't send via post office, no matter what.
> But, at the end of the day, if something is my property that I paid for, throwing it away as in trash, is still my choice and my right. Maybe it's not cool according to you, but if I don't like vape gear and want to throw it away in the trash, then I do, and don't feel anything about it.



That's quite unfortunate, it is a really nice RTA if wicked correctly.

I you get the time, would you watch the video I posted and let me know if it made and difference.

There was an issue with the first batch that came out, where the inner cage was not popped into place properly, there is also a easy fix for this.

I can send you a video for that too. It would literally take you 5 Min to fix.

Let me know


----------



## David.Fisher (19/5/19)

This is the flooding fix guys, please follow the steps and it should work.



Let me know if this helps

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Birkie (6/7/20)

I recently bought 2 RTA's, a Zeus X RTA, and a Blitzen. I love the Blitzen, but am I am very disappointed in the Zeus X. After watching YouTube videos, reading numerous threads I cannot stop the spitting and flooding. My tongue tip is raw after one tank of juice... and then I just return to the Blitzen for enjoyable vaping. Maybe I need to retire the Zeus X for now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AKS (6/7/20)

Had exactly the same issues with Zeus X way back when I bought it. 

Tried the suggested fix,but problem sporadically returned. Just when you think you’ve nailed it.....spitback.

Switched to Dead Rabbit rta,slightly more restrictive,but what a pleasure to run.
Can try different things in it without worry. No finnessing required.

I still run the Zeus from time to time.....for my sins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (6/7/20)

Birkie said:


> I recently bought 2 RTA's, a Zeus X RTA, and a Blitzen. I love the Blitzen, but am I am very disappointed in the Zeus X. After watching YouTube videos, reading numerous threads I cannot stop the spitting and flooding. My tongue tip is raw after one tank of juice... and then I just return to the Blitzen for enjoyable vaping. Maybe I need to retire the Zeus X for now!



I haven't built on mine recently and going to sell it soon cause I've switched over to a smaller pod (the Jester). That being said, I really enjoyed using the Zeus X.
The only thing I can think of is not using enough cotton in your build. There is a vid on youtube about wicking in general (will have to try find it again) and how more is the way to go with wicking, almost as tight as you can get it without messing up the coil. This should help with spitback (I found it to really help).
Then the wicks only just go slightly into the e-liquid ports and you want to fill them up completely with cotton to stop the flooding. Again more is better than less here imo.

If you have done this already, or none of this works… I’m out of ideas. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Birkie (6/7/20)

WDE said:


> I haven't built on mine recently and going to sell it soon cause I've switched over to a smaller pod (the Jester). That being said, I really enjoyed using the Zeus X.
> The only thing I can think of is not using enough cotton in your build. There is a vid on youtube about wicking in general (will have to try find it again) and how more is the way to go with wicking, almost as tight as you can get it without messing up the coil. This should help with spitback (I found it to really help).
> Then the wicks only just go slightly into the e-liquid ports and you want to fill them up completely with cotton to stop the flooding. Again more is better than less here imo.
> 
> If you have done this already, or none of this works… I’m out of ideas. Good luck!


Thank you for this...I'm going to try "more" cotton.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Samdawolf (7/7/20)

@Birkie had this issue sometime back.....check if that chimney thing where the engraving is on is seated correctly against the airflow portion. Try pressing them against each other and you should hear a "click".
There is a video out there about using a hammer to reseat it but I just pressed them together and the flooding issue was resolved and hasnt returned since.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Birkie (7/7/20)

Samdawolf said:


> @Birkie had this issue sometime back.....check if that chimney thing where the engraving is on is seated correctly against the airflow portion. Try pressing them against each other and you should hear a "click".
> There is a video out there about using a hammer to reseat it but I just pressed them together and the flooding issue was resolved and hasnt returned since.


Thanks Samdawolf. The chimney is loose, and doesn't "click in". I've seen the video on tapping the parts to improve the seating, but will check again. At least I have the Blitzen operating beautifully!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

That Blitzen is so underrated. Every one raved about the Zeus.

Maybe because you are comparing the god of the Greeks versus Santa's reindeer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (10/8/20)

Been using mine now for a week. Had the flooding and used the sir vape fix. Been running like a champ. So how often do you guys rewick?


----------



## LeislB (10/8/20)

RoSsIkId said:


> Been using mine now for a week. Had the flooding and used the sir vape fix. Been running like a champ. So how often do you guys rewick?


I swap between tanks but if I was vaping the Zeus exclusively probably +/- every 4 days. It's a great tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

